# Πού πηγαίνει αυτός ο τόνος;



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Το πού έπεφτε ο τόνος στα αρχαία είχε να κάνει με μακρόχρονες και βραχύχρονες συλλαβές. Κάποια στιγμή έπαψαν να ισχύουν τα μακρά και τα βραχέα, αλλά άφησαν την κληρονομιά τους σε διάφορες τονικές μας συνήθειες, π.χ. _το δίκαιο, του δικαίου, η τελεία_ κ.λπ.

Πολλές φορές, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με λόγιους τονισμούς, μας καταλαμβάνει αμηχανία, νιώθουμε σαν καλεσμένοι σε επίσημο δείπνο που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς να κάνουμε με τα μαχαίρια και τα πιρούνια, και στο τέλος την κάνουμε την γκάφα.

Θα πάρω την περίπτωση του επιθέτου *επιστάμενος*, αλλά ελπίζω να σκεφτώ κι άλλες γκάφες που ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία παρατονισμών εξαιτίας της λόγιας παράδοσης.

Στη δημοτική, τα επίθετα κλίνονται χωρίς να ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο τόνος, δηλ. _επιστάμενος, επιστάμενου, επιστάμενο, επιστάμενοι, επιστάμενων, επιστάμενους / επιστάμενη, επιστάμενης, επιστάμενες / επιστάμενο, επιστάμενα_ (παραλείπω τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα). Στη λόγια κλίση, που παραμένει και πιο συνηθισμένη, ο τόνος κατεβαίνει όταν η λήγουσα είναι βραχύχρονη μακρόχρονη (–ου, –η, –ω): _επισταμένου, επισταμένη, επισταμένων_.

Το ΛΝΕΓ σαν να μη δέχεται τη μη λόγια κλίση: γράφει «επιστάμενος, επισταμένη, –ο». Το επίρρημα είναι *επισταμένως*, με τόνο κατεβασμένο λόγω του «ω». Στην «επισταμένη» και το «επισταμένως» πρέπει να αποδώσουμε τις γκάφες.

Η δημοτική σέβεται το κατέβασμα του τόνου στα επιρρήματα σε –_ως_· έτσι γίνεται η διάκριση από το επίθετο σε –_ος_, π.χ. _ομολογουμένως, ενδεχομένως_. Όταν όμως προτιμάμε το επίρρημα σε –_α_, πρέπει να θυμηθούμε πώς τονίζεται το επίθετο όταν η κατάληξη είναι βραχύχρονη (βραχύχρονο είναι το –_α_ των επιρρημάτων). Το επίρρημα στη δημοτική είναι *επιστάμενα* και όχι *_επισταμένα_.

Δείτε τώρα πόσα λάθη έχουμε αν πιστέψουμε τα νούμερα του Altavista:

*επιστάμενη έρευνα* 13
*επισταμένη έρευνα* 775

*επιστάμενες έρευνες* 25
*επισταμένες έρευνες 348 (λάθος, αφού το «ε» είναι βραχύ)

*επισταμένως* 15.300
*επιστάμενα* 112
*επισταμένα 9.140

Γιά σκεφτείτε κι εσείς κανέναν τέτοιο παρατονισμό.

................................................................................................................
Το λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ κάνει καλά που γράφει «_και_ επισταμένη».

*επιστάμενος -η -ο* θηλ. και _επισταμένη_ : που γίνεται λεπτομερώς, σε βάθος και πολύ προσεκτικά: _~ έλεγχος. Απατείται (sic) επισταμένη έρευνα / μελέτη της υποθέσεως. επισταμένως_ EΠIPP: _O γιατρός εξέτασε ~ τον ασθενή_. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἐπιστάμενος ‘που ξέρει, επιδέξιος’• λόγ. < αρχ. ἐπισταμένως]


----------



## Philip (Mar 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στη λόγια κλίση, που παραμένει και πιο συνηθισμένη, ο τόνος κατεβαίνει όταν η λήγουσα είναι βραχύχρονη (–ου, –η, –ω): _επισταμένου, επισταμένη, επισταμένων_.



Νομίζω ότι τα -ου, -η, -ω είναι _μακρόχρονα_, δεν είναι; Έτσι τα θυμάμαι από το γυμνάσιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2010)

Philip said:


> Νομίζω ότι τα -ου, -η, -ω είναι _μακρόχρονα_, δεν είναι; Έτσι τα θυμάμαι από το γυμνάσιο.


Φυσικά. Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν γράφεις και βλέπεις ποδόσφαιρο την ίδια ώρα. Πάω να το διορθώσω.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

Έτσι γράφτηκε στην ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και έτσι αναπαράγεται στις ιστοσελίδες των εφημερίδων:

Παραδόθηκε σήμερα, Τρίτη 25 Μαΐου 2010, στον Υπουργό Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού κ. Παύλο Γερουλάνο το πόρισμα του κλιμακίου που όρισε ο Υπουργός προκειμένου να διενεργήσει επισταμένο έλεγχο στο σύνολο των αιτήσεων και των δικαιολογητικών όλων των υποψηφίων για πρόσληψη στην ΙΖ ΕΠΚΑ, καθώς και στη μοριοδότηση και στα τελικά αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού. 

Για στατιστικά, Altavista:
*επισταμένο έλεγχο 1.150 (επιμένει ότι είναι 980 όταν έχει σταματήσει να σου δείχνει στα 102)
επιστάμενο έλεγχο 29
*επισταμένος έλεγχος 51
επιστάμενος έλεγχος 32
*επισταμένος 263
επιστάμενος 315

Θα μιλήσουμε για επανάσταση στην τεχνολογία των μηχανών αναζήτησης όταν θα μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε τους αναφερόμενους αριθμούς ευρημάτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2010)

Το νήμα για τα **δεδόμενα*, εδώ είναι;
(Δεν πιστεύω την AltaVista που ισχυρίζεται ότι βρίσκει μόνο 263 αποτελέσματα).

Αλλά επειδή η γενική των δεδομένων γέννησε τα _**δεδόμενα*_, η γενική τους ποια θα είναι; Μα φυσικά, των **δεδόμενων* (μόνο --μόνο;-- 62 φορές στην AltaVista).

Α, κι αν βρεθήκατε εδώ κατά λάθος, το σωστό είναι: *τα δεδομένα*... :)

Αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να πιάσω τώρα *τα διδόμενα*, βέβαια...


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Τελικά και προσεκτικές πένες την πατάνε, πιθανότατα από το φόβο του -_ως_. Εδώ η Ξένια Κουναλάκη στην Καθημερινή:

Στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού, 241 προσωπικότητες από τον χώρο του σινεμά ζητούσαν επισταμένα :mad1: την παραμονή του Καραντινάκη στη θέση του.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/789954/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-kynodontas-twn-tainiwn-mas


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2014)

Μπορεί και να είναι απλό τονικό, αν π.χ. έγραφε επιστ*ά*μενα.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually, there's another, perhaps more serious problem with that phrase.

_Ζητούσαν επισταμένως_...Huh? What's that supposed to mean? Asking extensively? 
Did she mean to say..._ ζητούσαν επίμονα/επιμόνως_?

Sounds like the perfect malapropism.
As Archie Bunker _(All in the Family)_ said, "Patience is a virgin," when he meant to say "Patience is a virtue."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2014)

επιστάμενος = σε βάθος, λεπτομερώς (*ΛΚΝ*)

Εδώ, μάλλον «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» θα εννοούσε. Ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> _Ζητούσαν επισταμένως_...Huh? What's that supposed to mean? Asking extensively?
> Did she mean to say..._ ζητούσαν επίμονα/επιμόνως_?



Αυτή την απορία την είχα κι εγώ αλλά ξέχασα να τη βάλω. Θεώρησα ότι εννοούσε «επίμονα».


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2018)

Βλ. κ. https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...γκάφες-(και-μικρολαθάκια)&p=275483#post275483


----------

